

$1,000 For Being A LoudMouth: Rediculous or Genious? - caccount
http://thousanddollarcomment.com/

======
caccount
I just ran across this site. Didn't comment yet. What do you all think?

~~~
caccount
Maybe I should just comment over there, huh...lol

